# This could be a stupid question...... buuut...



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

I was wondering how to fish for trigger fish. everyone tells me they are so great to eat, but i dont have a boat. all my fishing is done by pier or surf. is there a place that i could catch trigger fish? what type of set up would i use? (i.e. carolina rig or double dropper loops)? What type of bait? im such a noobie at all this saltwater fishing. so many more species that in michigan.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Only way I know to catch them, you have to have a boat.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

thats what i was afraid of. i saw a picture where it looked like someone caught one from a dock. must have been from a boat though, i just didnt see a cleaning table.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Where do you fish out of? Sometime's we need an extra.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Where do you fish out of? Sometime's we need an extra.


I fish out of pensacola. I really dont know much about saltwater and im not sure if im well equipped. I have a 10 ft kannon rod and a penn sargus 7000 reel. i just fish a lot off of piers and the surf so my tackle supply is limited to hooks, sinkers, leaders, and my live bait.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Triggers are reef fish that tend to be caught fishing over depths of 50ish ft and greater. I hate to say it but you're not going to be able to reach em from shore or a pier. The pic you saw of someone on a dock was probably once they had gotten back to shore at the end of the day.

Now if you have a kayak...

Alex


----------

